# Where can I find my serial number for Dreamweaver?



## workinonit

I purchased my Dreamweaver 8.0 online so I have no disk. I want to reinstall my operating system now and will need my serial number to reinstall my software but I lost all of my documentation for my computer in a house fire. Is there a read me file that has this information before I wipe my computer? thank you.


----------



## sobeit

You should have gotten your serial number in an email from dreamweaver. 

Also in order to download dreamweaver, you must create an account with adobe. Just go to your adobe account and get your number.


----------



## workinonit

Unfortunately all of my account docs and info was lost too. 
I don't see an email from them but I may have deleted it.
I do have it installed just fine now but I want to make sure that it can be reinstalled when I wipe my system. 
Is there any other location within the files for the software itself that I might locate it?
thanks again


----------



## sobeit

just go to adobes website and sign into your account. If you forgot your user name and password, then click on where it says forgot user name and forgot user password. YOu do not need any paper work for this. The website is adobe.com and the sign in is at the top of the page.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

We are unable to assist you with this request which bypasses the legitimate rights of the purblisher of this software to retain control over their products and installation of their products. If you purchased it online, then they would have the record of that purchase and they alone can help you. This thread is closed.


----------

